# Millright CNC Router



## soccer2010

Looking for feedback on the Millright CNC router. I've been looking at getting one of these as a starter machine as a new Shapeoko XXL is a little more than I want to spend right now.


----------



## soccer2010

anyone have any experience with millwright cnc?


----------



## ssnvet

Is this a home brew CNC? Or are you buying a machine that someone else made.

I thought both of these were kit type builds.

When I Googled "millwright CNC router" all the images looked like one of the open source DIY plans (Joe's 2006?) that is available for a free download on the CNC Zone.

Have you looked at the China import kits on ebay?


----------



## krob63

I have a Millright M3 CNC machine and can tell you it's a great machine with customer support that you certainly won't get from a Chinese import. I've only milled wood and MDF with mine, but if you check out youtube, and the Millright Forum you'll see where some people use it to mill aluminum and it's even been used to mill steel. It's also available with a laser attachment if that's something you're interested in.


----------



## soccer2010

Matt,
What was it like to put the kit together?
I am wanting bigger than 10×10 cutting area but for the price this may be a good way to start. Your thoughts?
Which kit did you get (homing switches, router/spindle, epoxy paint)?
Do you have any software for 3D cutting?
thanks
john


----------

